

Ask HN: HN Jobs board for Canadian startups equivalent? - hydralist


======
WestCoastJustin
Not sure what part of Canada you are from, but in my area there is a community
group called VIATeC. _The Victoria Advanced Technology Council (VIATeC) is the
conduit that connects people, knowledge and resources to grow a successful
technology sector in Greater Victoria._

VIATeC has a job board [1], which I have personally used to find several jobs
over the last 10+ years, so it works. I would look for something similar in
your community and hope they have an equivalent. craigslist.ca is good too.

If you want to look at the province as a whole, there is the _BC Technology
Industry Association_ , and they also have a job board [2], with _1116_
posting no less!

[1] [http://www.viatec.ca/job-board/results](http://www.viatec.ca/job-
board/results)

[2] [http://www.bctia.org/Resources/BC-Tech-
Jobs](http://www.bctia.org/Resources/BC-Tech-Jobs)

------
fananta
There's StartupNorth which posts a majority of the startup jobs in Toronto.
[http://startupnorth.ca](http://startupnorth.ca)

